# EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar









*EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor​*
Die EAA ( European Anglers Alliance), bei der sowohl der DAFV Mitglied ist wie auch Dr. Spahn (hauptamtlicher Angestellter des DAFV) vom DAFV als "Treasurer" (Schatzmeister) im Board geführt wird (http://www.eaa-europe.org/about-eaa/board-members.html) und also Bescheid wissen sollte, schlägt ernsthaft vor, Angler mit Elektronik zu kontrollieren  (am besten mit einer App auf dem anglereigenen Smartphone)...

Es geht dabei zuerst mal um die Kontrolle bei den Wolfsbarschanglern:
http://www.eaa-europe.org/news/10179/bass-open-letter-to-eu-and-ministers-by-eaa-and-eftta.html

Dass dies genauso denkbar wäre bei der Kontrolle der Angler auf der Ostsee bezüglich z. B. Baglimit Dorsch oder grundsätzlich auch im Süßwasser (Baden-Württemberg verlangt gerade bei einigen Neuverpachtungen, dass Angler zukünftig komplett darlegen wann und wo sie an den verpachteten Landesgewässern angeln gehen, auch Nichtfangtage, nicht wie bisher nur Fangliste), das wird sich sicher jedem erschliessen.

Da der DAFV auch gleichzeitig der größte Zahler der EAA ist und Dr. Spahn "Treasurer", kann man ja davon ausgehen, dass dieser Beschluss (Link s.o.) mit Kenntnis und/oder Zustimmung des DAFV  zu Stande kam und dann auch als "Offener Brief" verbreitet wurde.

-----------------------------------------------------​
Von daher kann es natürlich dann gut sein, dass der DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbände solche Gedanken auch bei der Kontrolle der Angler in Deutschland hegen.

Da schiessen mir schon so einige Gedanken durch den Kopf....

Das fängt bei Datenschutz an und hört bei Datensicherheit noch nicht auf, ganz zu schweigen von Gebieten ohne oder mit schlechter Netzabdeckung etc.. - also die rein praktischen Aspekte...

Aber auch der angelpolitische Aspekt:
Dass sich hier wieder einmal Vertreter der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in meinen Augen entblöden, das Angeln noch mehr zu regulieren und zu bürokratisieren mit unabsehbaren Folgen, das ist ein starkes Stück.
Vom DAFV und Konsorten ist man ja nix anderes gewohnt, dass aber nun auch die EAA (auch wenn sie vom DAFV dominiert wird) solch einen anglerfeindlichen  Kontrollwahn nicht nur gut heisst, sondern in einem offenen Brief sogar noch fordert, das ist für mich schon ein starkes Stück.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## seppl184 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Ich habe gar kein Smartphone #d
Und so nen Dreck schaffe ich mir nie nicht an. Auch wenn es das Ende meiner Anglerlaufbahn bedeuten würde, weil ich dann nicht kontrollierbar wäre. 

Wenn es soweit ist, geb ich freiwillig das Angeln auf :r


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Mal ganz abgesehen von den Bedenken, die Thomas schon erwähnt hat,
was soll denn derjenige machen, der kein Smartphone besitzt?

Bei all den abenteuerlichen "Visionen", die so kusieren, wo das Rumschubs-Handy eingesetzt werden soll, könnte, müsste,...
werde ich demnächst staatlich verpflichtet so ein Ding anzuschaffen, zu nutzen, stets bei mir zu führen?
Sind dann all die, die dies nicht können oder wollen von allem ausgeschlossen?

#d


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von den Bedenken, die Thomas schon erwähnt hat,
> was soll denn derjenige machen, der kein Smartphone besitzt?...













der kriegt ne art fußfessel beim kauf der lizenz: anzulegen bei angelbeginn.






 ist doch ganz einfach: fürchten muss man neben den A-löchern  nur noch funklöcher


----------



## JottU (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

|kopfkrat Da wird wohl bald, zusammen mit der Jahresmarke, jedem eine elek. Fussfessel ausgehändigt. Diese hat man dann zu jedem Angelausflug anzulegen, damit ermittelt werden kann wer gerade wo angelt. Zum Abschluß des Angeltages ist dann nur noch ein ca 20seitiger Fragebogen via Internet auszufüllen. |uhoh:

Die Daten der Fussfesseln sollten dann aber bitte für *alle* einsehbar sein. Das würde die Planung wesentlich erleichtern, da ich schon zu Hause weis welche meiner Lieblingsstellen gerade besetzt ist.:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

fußfessel..abba mit sprengstoff......

aber bitte mit sahne


----------



## petri28 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Wenn wir nicht heute den 12.01.17 hätten, könnte man dies ja als Aprilscherz abtuen. Leider ist dies Wirklichkeit und diese  A......löcher haben nichts anders zu tun, als sich immer neue obskure Dinge auszudenken um uns noch mehr zu drangsalieren und zu gängeln. Armes Deutschland, wo sind wir nur hin gekommen. Ich sehe mich schon am Wasser mit Fußfessel stehen...
 Wir haben hier wirklich keine anderen Sorgen, *Hurra Deutschland*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



petri28 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht heute den 12.01.17 hätten, könnte man dies ja als Aprilscherz abtuen.


Deswegen der Link zur EAA, weil mir klar war, dass das sonst eh keiner wirklich glaubt..

Und KEIN Bundesverband und KEIN EINZIGER Landesverband in D hat darauf reagiert, das veröffentlicht oder was dazu geschrieben...

Wem da nicht alle Alarmglocken läuten, der hats immer noch nicht begriffen (oder zu wenig bei uns gelesen über den DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbände...)..


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Naja,
man kann das so sehen (Fußfessel) oder als mit der Zeit gehn.
Angekarte als App Online kaufen. Deshalb Smartfon immer dabei beim Anglen. Über die Navi App weiss das Gerät sowieso wo du bist. Also wird der Begehungstag automatisch, nach Bestätigung übernommen. Fang eintragen ins Onlinefangbuch, dann ist die Statistik immer aktuell. Der Kontrollbeauftragte sieht, wie viele Angler am Wasser sind, nur die mit Smartphone. Die "Onliner" bekommen die Karte günstiger wie die, die ein Stück Papier vorziehen und damit erheblich mehr Verwaltungsaufwand machen.
Dann haben in null komma nichts  50% oder mehr der Angler die App.
Wunderbar, online Angelkarte kaufen und im Smartphone dabei haben.
Fang direkt auf FB oder im Anglerboard posten. Bilder dazu. Perfekt.

Jetzt kommt wieder, und wenn der Akku leer ist, wenn kein Netz da ist, was dann ?
Akku leer  = wie Angelkarte nicht dabei, kein Problem, nicht angeln.
Kein Netz, auch kein Problem weil alles Offline eingtragen wird und wenn das Netz wieder da ist überspielt wird.

Was soll jetzt an der Online Karte schlecht sein?
Ja der Datenschutz, der funktiniert dann mindestens so gut wie bei Gockel oder Frazenbuch.
In Bayern würde es nicht gehn. Da ist der Onlineverkauf der Angelkarte im Fischereigesetz verboten.
Wäre eine klassische Verbandsaufgabe das umzusetzen und den Vereinen zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Was für Kontrollfreaks denken sich sowas aus?
Nicht durchführbar, mangels Smartphone!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Das geht ja in Richtung, totale Überwachung. 

Ein Handy ist ja auch ortbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Was ein Glück, dass die Einheitssmartphones so schön die Massenkopiererei begünstigen , das geht dann auch mit Angelkarten, Erlaubnisscheinen etc., und die Doofen sitzen in dem Falle eindeutig nicht auf der Seite der Hacker.

Aber viel "effizienter" wird doch die Implantation eines RFID Chips hinterm rechten Ohr, und eine kleine Dauerbeobachtungs-Kamera über der rechten Augenbraue, der Sender kommt in die rechte Arschbacke. Über dieses Chippen der Bevölkerung und 100% Überwachung denken die daran interessierten doch schon lange nach ....


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was für Kontrollfreaks denken sich sowas aus?
> Nicht durchführbar, mangels Smartphone!
> 
> Jürgen



zu früh gefreut, Jürgen.
demnächst der subkutane chip für alle.
wetten?!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Chapeau, noch einer der das sieht


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Rechtlich, sehe ich da auch überhaupt keine Handhabungsmöglichkeit. Denn ich kann ja wohl noch immer entscheiden, ob ich mir denn so eine Diktatorensoftware auf mein Handy ziehe oder nicht. Man oh man, die Stasi waren doch echt Waisenknaben dagegen, was zumindest den elektronischen Überwachungswahn angeht.


----------



## Nick94 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Was ist das denn bitte für ein unüberlegter Müll. Als wenn es da keine Methoden geben würde zu "verarschen", auf hochdeutsch gesagt. 
Auch verstehe ich den Sinn der Sache nicht ganz. Soll es darum gehen, dass die Entnahme besser kontrolliert wird? Ja, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, aber direkt alle Angler als Gewässerausbeuter, die man dringenst überwachen muss, abzustempeln, das ist für mich persönlich eine Beleidigung. So fühlt man sich doch sofort als Verbrecher. Ganz zu schweigen von dem öffentlichen Image der Angler, was im Moment eh nicht das beste ist. Da sollte man ganz andere Ansätze ausüben, die totale Überwachung bringt doch nur das Gegenteil. Wer glaubt, dass es dadurch besser wird ist doch relativ naiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Zur Erinnerung:
Das ist KEINE Idee von Brüssler oder Berliner Bürokraten oder Politikern.

*Das ist eine IDEE eurer Verbände!!!* 

Der EAA, bei dem der DAFV größter Verband, und der DAFV-Hauptamtliche  Dr. Spahn Schatzmeister ist!!!


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Jose schrieb:


> zu früh gefreut, Jürgen.
> demnächst der subkutane chip für alle.
> wetten?!!!





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Chapeau, noch einer der das sieht




ich seh das brexit-genau: *fish&chips

:vik:
*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Hier in Ungarn ist die analoge Version davon bereits  seit Jahren im Einsatz.

Jeder Angler muss einen Kalender erwerben, in dem Kalender muss vor Angelbeginn eingetragen werden, wo er angelt, der Kalendertag muss markiert werden und jeder Fang ist unverzüglich einzutragen, oder zurückzusetzen.

Für Leute, die kein Smartphone verwenden möchten, wäre so ein Ersatz möglich.

Ich hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, das ich bald wieder weniger bürokratisch angeln kann.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Im Ergebnis wird diese Überwachung des dann gläsernden Anglers noch mit Terrorabwehr begründet!

Das kommt so nie!


----------



## KptIglo (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung:
> Das ist KEINE Idee von Brüssler oder Berliner Bürokraten oder Politikern.
> 
> *Das ist eine IDEE eurer Verbände!!!*
> ...



Das gilt aber auch nur für die Verbände die noch Mitglied im DAFV sind. 
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Stimmt....


----------



## JottU (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

@Testudo
Da musst nicht bis Ungarn, ist in Sachsen fast genau so.


----------



## Kotzi (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Beim Angeln in den Winterlagern hier oben in MV (Boddenbereiche),
muss auch nach jedem behaltenen Fang dies sofort vermerkt werden.


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Im Ergebnis wird diese Überwachung des dann gläsernden Anglers noch mit Terrorabwehr begründet!
> 
> Das kommt so nie!



Das weiß man nie!

Ist schneller da als wir hoffen....

Aber ich habe kein smartphone, nur ein seniorenhandy


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das kommt so nie!


Das glaube ich auch nicht.
Umso abenteuerlicher ist dann aber so ein Vorschlag!
Wie irre sind die eigentlich?!

Ich halte diesen EAA sowieso für ein einziges Forunkel am A**** der Angelei in Europa.
Aber kein Wunder, wenn man unseren Bundesverband kennt, der ein Hauptbestandteil dieser Idiotenorganisation ist.

Bin mal gespannt, wie Christel das die Tage als tolle Idee verkaufen wird...


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

In anderen Ländern wird schon viel mehr mit Apps gemacht was Angeln betrifft.

Bassmeisterschaften,über Liveticker und fänge registrieren mit foto usw usw.alles schon etwas länger da wie hier.

Schweden hat das auf ihrer Hecht WM glaube auch schon.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Freiwillig bei ner Meisterschaft ist was anderes als gezwungen, um überhaupt angeln zu dürfen...

Und dass so ein Dreck dann wieder von Verbänden kommt......

Die sollten uns vor sowas eigentlich bewahren..


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



gründler schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern wird schon viel mehr mit Apps gemacht was Angeln betrifft.


Das ist doch aber was anderes, als es als Kontrollinstrument einsetzen zu wollen.

87% der Bewohner Deutschlands sind über 15 Jahre alt.
Ca. 50-60% haben ein Smartphone (es gibt verschiedene Zahlen).
Und der Rest? Geht dann nicht mehr angeln? #c


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sollten uns vor sowas eigentlich bewahren..


"eigentlich" ! 

#q


----------



## someuniqname (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

also ich hätte nix gegen eine optionale app wo ich

- den schein, die Tageskarte, evtl eine Jahreskarte(n) abspeichern kann
- womit ich überall meine Tageskarte (auch sonntags und ohne zu wissen wo) kaufen koennte
-wo ich auch gleich die Tageskarte mit den Fangmeldungen versehen kann (und elektronisch weg) 


/mfg


----------



## rippi (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



someuniqname schrieb:


> also ich hätte nix gegen eine optionale app wo ich
> 
> - den schein, die Tageskarte, evtl eine Jahreskarte(n) abspeichern kann
> - womit ich überall meine Tageskarte (auch sonntags und ohne zu wissen wo) kaufen koennte
> ...


Dann fahr halt ins Ausland. Überall wo so etwas wie Internet verbreitet ist, gibt es das. Leider haben wir hier ein schlechteres Internet als der Tschad es im Jahre 1950 hatte.

Ansonsten: Ich mag die Idee. Vielleicht lässt sich sowas in die Rute einbauen.


----------



## immerhunger8101 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber was anderes, als es als Kontrollinstrument einsetzen zu wollen.
> 
> 87% der Bewohner Deutschlands sind über 15 Jahre alt.
> Ca. 50-60% haben ein Smartphone (es gibt verschiedene Zahlen).
> Und der Rest? Geht dann nicht mehr angeln? #c





Ich nimm dich mit, dann siehst du auch mal nen Fisch der Aus dem Wasser kommt [emoji869]....


Das ist doch alles blödsinn was die Vorhaben. 
Ich nimm das nicht ernst...
Ferner ist das ist eine Form von diskriminierung in meinen Augen.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



rippi schrieb:


> ...Leider haben wir hier ein schlechteres Internet als der Tschad es im Jahre 1950 hatte....



ett rippi mal wieder...:g


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Bei den St. Gerfährdern wir schwer überlegt....
Aber bei anglern soll es so sein...
Die haben sie doch nicht alle...


----------



## UMueller (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

George Orwell läßt grüßen. Wo leben wir eigentlich #d
Ist doch aber praktisch für Sesselpupser. Kontrolle direkt vom Amt aus.


----------



## daci7 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Klaro!
Das Ganze dann gekoppelt mit deinen Visadaten, so dass dir bei eventuellen Verstößen (Und die kann man so ja durchaus leichter überwachen) direkt die Knete vom Gehaltskonto abgezogen wird.
Das kommt alles zusammen mit selbstfahrenden Kfz, dem internetfähigen Kühlschrank und besagtem Chip in der Arschbacke. Irgendwann brauchen wir nurnoch IT-Fachmänner - in allen Berufen. 
Schöne neue Welt!
:m
PS: En Schmartz-Fon hab icke och nüscht ... is wohl balt nüscht mehr mit angeln ...


----------



## JottU (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Schwarzangler erwischen se so aber nicht.

Ojeh, was rege ich mich auf? Nutze ja selbst eine Mikro-Version dieser App.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Naja,
> man kann das so sehen (Fußfessel) oder als mit der Zeit gehn.



Wer als Verband mit der Zeit gehen will,sollte sich als kleine Grundübung zuerst mal vom "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" lossagen..Angelpolitisch können die ja nicht mal gehen.

Höchst bemerkenswert,das man  ausgerechnet beim Kontrollieren dann plötzlich rennen möchte..

Ist für solche Experten aber zugegeben einfacher wie auch typisch,mangelnde Kompetenz,mit ausufernder Technik kompensieren zu wollen.



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Fang eintragen ins Onlinefangbuch, dann ist die Statistik immer aktuell.



Das wäre noch meine geringste Sorge.
Was ich da eintrage,würde sich von der jetzigen Papiervariante nämlich nicht im geringsten unterscheiden..[emoji6] 




willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Fang direkt auf FB oder im Anglerboard posten. Bilder dazu. Perfekt.



Und die D'land Version unbedingt mit verpflichendem Anti Trophäenangler Upgrade(GPS Koordinaten Einblendung mit autom.Abgleich des Fischstatus)
Gefangen,geknipst..3 Wochen danach:Sie haben Post 

Perfekt [emoji122] 




willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ja der Datenschutz, der funktiniert dann mindestens so gut wie bei Gockel oder Frazenbuch.



Das wäre aber kein Grund, Datenschutz unter dem Deckmantel effektiverer Kontrollen noch weiter auszuhöhlen..

Und schon gar nicht unter dem Aspekt der Verhältnismässigkeit..Angler lückenlos überwachen?

Willkommen in Absurdistan



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Über die Navi App weiss das Gerät sowieso wo du bist. Also wird der Begehungstag automatisch, nach Bestätigung übernommen.



Ähm..und auf welcher formalgesetzlichen Grundlage, soll diese Verdachtslose Rundumüberwachung dann bitte stattfinden ?

Bereits bei solchen Punkten,dürfte sich (bei einer Zwangsverwendung dieser App),jeder Datenbeauftragte oder Fachanwalt amüsiert die Hände reiben..




gründler schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern wird schon viel mehr mit Apps gemacht was Angeln betrifft.
> 
> Bassmeisterschaften,über Liveticker und fänge registrieren mit foto usw usw.alles schon etwas länger da wie hier.
> 
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Und wer das Alles nicht elektronisch will soll halt weiter ein Stück  Pappe mitnehmen. Das kann man eh nicht zur Pflicht machen dass man erst ein Smartphone kaufen muss um die Angelkarte zu bekommen.
Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, die App hätte insgesamt mehr positive Möglichkeiten und würde sich weitgehend durchsetzen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Das geht gar nicht #q#q#q !!!

|kopfkrat ehhh...oder geh doch lieber morgen schnell angeln bevor es zu spät ist


----------



## rosebad (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Dann kann ich gleich Online angeln.

Dann geh ich gar nicht mehr raus.

Was stimmt den mit denen nicht?????????????????????????


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Hiermit verleihe ich Herrn Dokter Spahn die Ehrenbürgerschaft der Stadt Schilda. Er möge bitte nur nicht vergessen, auf welcher Seite des Bootes er die Angler versenkt hat...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Hallo Franky, ich hab keine Ahnung (und nie behauptet!!!), ob Dr. Spahn das aktiv mit gefördert hat oder nicht informiert war oder nur nichts erfolgreich dagegen unternommen hat, was die EAA da treibt...

Ich habe nur drauf hingewiesen, dass der DAFV der größte Mitgliedsverband und Zahler der EAA und Dr. Spahn im Präsidium ist.

Peinlich (ob nicht wissen und nicht verhindern, oder ob aktiv gefördert) isses natürlich so oder so.

Er hat ja eh scheinbar als "Europa-Hauptamtlicher" beim DAFV nicht viel zu tun (jedenfalls liest man nicht viel, was er für Angler getan hätte in Europa) , so dass man bei solchen Dingen erwarten könnte, dass er zumindest den DAFV und seine Landesverbände informiert - und da hat ja keiner was gehört.

Auch vom neuen GF Seggelke wie auch von der DAFV-Präsidentin war dazu nix zu hören..

Inzwischen gibt es ja auch an den deutschen Küsten eine durchaus ernst zu nehmende Wolfsbarschangelei, die dann auch betroffen wäre (gut, ob ein in meinen Augen eher  praxisfremder Dr. Spahn das weiss, weiss ich natürlich nicht), ebenso kann das zur Kontrolle bei Baglimit Dorsch oder Angelverbote AWZ (GPS-Funktion) eingesetzt werden und natürlich auch im Süßwasser..


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur drauf hingewiesen, dass der DAFV der größte Mitgliedsverband und Zahler der EAA und Dr. Spahn im Präsidium ist.


Man müsste andersherum fragen:

- Ist es möglich, dass Spahn aus dem EAA-Präsidium nicht informiert ist? 
Und wenn ja, wie kommt so was?

- Ist es möglich, dass er informiert war, das mitträgt oder auch nicht, aber den BV darüber gar nicht informiert hat?
Und wenn ja, wann erfolgen endlich Konsequenzen für den Dauerversager Spahn?

- Ist es möglich, dass der BV die Information hat, aber überhaupt nicht darauf reagiert und die LVs (mal wieder) nicht informiert hat? 
Da müsste man nicht mehr groß fragen, wie so was kommt, das ist ja normal.

Wie man es dreht, die Nummer ist mindestens für Spahn (mal wieder) ein Armutszeugnis.
Unter all den Guxxxx, die der DAFV so im Angebot hat, ist Spahn eine der gaxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



zokker schrieb:


> Das geht ja in Richtung, totale Überwachung.
> 
> Ein Handy ist ja auch ortbar.





Stell mir dass gerade so vor...

Kommste nen Gewässer zu nah, flattert dir 3 Tage später ne Anzeige ins Haus wegen Schwarzangeln.  |muahah:
Dabei warste nur mit der Liebsten spazieren.

@JottU
Zitat:"Schwarzangler erwischen se so aber nicht."

Siehe Zeile oben.


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Schon wieder ein nicht zuverstehender Schwachsinn von Leute die denken sie können alles und jeden in ihrem Kontrollwahn überwachen.
Diese '' Daten '' kann man dann ja der Industrie zuschieben ,wer wann wo was gefangen hat...... Effenberg lässt grüßen
Nur hat man bei der Sache die andere Seite vergessen, die Überwachung der Fische.
Man sollte jetzt Fische züchten die per elektronischer Schwanz oder Flossenfessel die Angler überwachen und automatisch melden wenn sie gefangen werden


----------



## Herbynor (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Man wird sie ganz schnell los, wenn alle Angler mal ein Jahr aus den Vereinen und Verbänden austreten, damit ihnen die finanziellen Mittel entzogen werden.
Von mir bekommen sie kein Heller und Cent mehr, ich bin raus. 
Den Selbstbedienungsladen für die Funktionäre mache ich nicht mehr mit.
Gruß Herby


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hallo Franky, ich hab keine Ahnung (und nie behauptet!!!), ob Dr. Spahn das aktiv mit gefördert hat oder nicht informiert war oder nur nichts erfolgreich dagegen unternommen hat, was die EAA da treibt...
> 
> Ich habe nur drauf hingewiesen, dass der DAFV der größte Mitgliedsverband und Zahler der EAA und Dr. Spahn im Präsidium ist.
> 
> ...



Den anderen Teilnehmern dieser Organisation sei natürlich auch diese Ehre überlassen. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit ausdrücklich dafür, sie nicht namentlich erwähnt zu haben.
Herr Dokter Spahn stand in dem Fall symbolisch für jeden, der diesen Humbug aktiv oder passiv unterstützt und nicht mit einem "DAGEGEN"-Schild auf seinem Schreibtisch steht!
https://www.ulistein-onlineshop.de/index.php?mode=showProd&prod=U9427
So könnte das dann ungefähr aussehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Franky schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Franky, ich hab keine Ahnung (und nie behauptet!!!), ob Dr. Spahn das aktiv mit gefördert hat oder nicht informiert war oder nur nichts erfolgreich dagegen unternommen hat, was die EAA da treibt...
> ...



nu hastes!!!


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Ich wollte gestern nur sagen was es schon so im Angeln gibt..mehr nicht.

Da wie in einer Zeit leben wo die Kidz hier mit Drohnen spielen die durch Abscannen einer Personen,diese dir danach auf tritt und Schritt folgt.......ist vieles möglich.Da die teile schon nicht mehr größer sind als ein Aschenbecher passen die in Jede Anglerhosentasche ^^.....

Dashcams,Ortung jeden Handys...usw usw.

Ich meine Möglichkeiten gibt es viele und wenn ich so sehe wie 
viele diese Technik toll finden und sich sogar freiwillig anschaffen......dann warten wa mal die nächsten Jahre ab.


Ob ich das gut finde steht wo anders geschrieben.





Ps: Seit ein paar Jahren gibt es Chips für Tiere,bei Einführung gab es Aufschreie Proteste.....heute lassen sich manche sogar ihre Goldfische und Kois Chipen weil es ganz normal geworden ist.....

#h


----------



## Mork (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Kann mir mal Jemand erklären wie ihr auf:

- Smartphone Pflicht
- elektronische Überwachung der Angler kommt?

Ich habe den Text gelesen und so verstanden:




> *An electronic log-book:* Such a system can be operated by the angler via *landline, mobile phone, smart-phone and PC*. The technology is there.



Ist doch nix anderes als das Papier-Fangbuch dass ich eh schon führe. Es steht aber nichts von ausdrücklicher Smartphone Pflicht.

Es geht auch um ein Logbuch und nicht Echtzeitüberwachung, wo fühlt ihr euch denn mehr überwacht als heute?

Gruß
Mork


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Weil es das erste Mal wäre, dass sowas nicht in der befürchteten Art und Weise weiter geführt werden würde..

Weil es auch deutsche Wolfsbarschangler betreffen kann, vom zuständigen Verband bis dato nicht mal ne Meldung dazu kam.

Weil der Schritt zu entsprechenden verordneten Maßnahmen auch in D (Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbote AWZ, wo eh Kontrollpersonal fehlt) nur ein kleiner ist.

Weil das auch weiter gehen kann im Bereich Süßwasser/Angelverbote etc...

Weil es das erste Mal wäre, dass Verbanditen was beschliessen, bei dem am Ende Angler nicht die Gelackmeierten wären in den letzten 30 Jahren..

Weil der ganze Murks mit Sebassmanagement auf Verbandsmist gewachsen ist, die dann gemerkt haben, dass (vor allem in England) die Charterboote damit nicht klar kommen, und sie den einen Mist nun mit weiterem Dreck versuchen aus der Welt zu schaffen..


----------



## Mork (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es das erste Mal wäre, dass sowas nicht in der befürchteten Art und Weise weiter geführt werden würde..
> 
> Was wäre denn zu befürchten? Ich sehe die Gefahr leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Gruß
Mork


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Ich sehs wie bei Nachtangelverboten und Abknüppelgeboten etc.:
Es gibt immer (zu) viele , welche Gefahren nicht sehen und sich nachher wundern.

Unser Job isses, darauf aufmerksam zu machen (rechtzeitig).
Wenns nachher nicht kommt, wie befürchtet:
Umso besser...

Meist kommts aber wie befürchtet, obwohl wir lange genug vorher gewarnt hatten (Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbote AWZ etc.)


Du kannst das je gerne anders sehen, ich sehs aus Erfahrung weiterhin definitiv als (große) Gefahr..


----------



## Mork (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Aber eine konkrete Gefahr nennst du nicht?!

Was ist denn das Horrorszenario?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

@Mork, für mich wäre schon der Zwang mir so ein Smartphone anzuschaffen und zu unterhalten, Horrorszenario genug.
Das wird son Smartphone Abhängiger wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Mork schrieb:


> Aber eine konkrete Gefahr nennst du nicht?!
> 
> Was ist denn das Horrorszenario?


Eine Komplettkontrolle auch über GPS- Funktion, ist doch schon alles beschrieben.

Ebenso, dass so ein Dreck (darum gehts) nicht von Behörden oder Gesetzgebern kommt, sondern von den eigenen Verbänden, um vorher gemachte Fehler wieder einzufangen....


----------



## Mork (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Mork, für mich wäre schon der Zwang mir so ein Smartphone anzuschaffen und zu unterhalten, Horrorszenario genug.
> Das wird son Smartphone Abhängiger wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen?
> 
> Jürgen



Netter Seitenhieb, lasse ich dir mal. 

Lies einfach den Text, das Smartphone ist EIN (1!!) weg von mehreren um die Daten zu erfassen. Und da du hier ja postest hast du Zugang zu Internet und PC, also eine elektronsiche Erfassung wäre ja anscheinend möglich. 

Bei den Fakten bleiben, Danke

Gruß
Mork


----------



## Mork (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Komplettkontrolle auch über GPS- Funktion, ist doch schon alles beschrieben.
> 
> Ebenso, dass so ein Dreck (darum gehts) nicht von Behörden oder Gesetzgebern kommt, sondern von den eigenen Verbänden, um vorher gemachte Fehler wieder einzufangen....



Da gebe ich dir Recht, eine Kontrolle über den Angler per GPS ist heftig. 
In deinem Link finde ich davon aber nichts. Falls ich es überlesen habe, freue ich mich über die Textstelle.

Wie gesagt, Eingabe per App/Smartphone ist eine von 4 Möglichkeiten die beschrieben ist.

Und heute kann doch vieles elektronsich erledigt werden und ja auch genutzt. (Immerhin sind wir im Internet untwergs und unterhalten uns nicht per Post). Ich persönlich finde (solange es sich nur um das Fanbuch handelt und keine GPS Überwachung) diesen Schritt sinnvoll. 

Gruß
mork


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Lest das mal, dann kommt eine Ahnung auf was eure Smartphones noch alles an Spy-Technique einbringen werden. 
Strom aus - Akku raus und Kontrolle über Kameras und Mikrophone sind ein Minimum an Selbstschutz. Im Zweifelfall hilft die Kneifzange, Kabel ab und Funktion aus.
http://www.golem.de/news/anonymitae...n-tor-nutzer-deanonymisieren-1701-125434.html

Die Dinger im Haus gehören in eine Alltypen-Strahlungsichere Metallbox wie Uropas Megasafe, und weggeschlossen, wenn man sie nicht direkt benutzt.

Man könnte auch über andere der reichlich vorhandenen Schwingungserzeuger .... aber das ist noch mehr Future. :g 

Und für das Speichern von allen Bewegungen, allen Profilen, allen gemachten Aussagen und allen Bildern ist reichlich Platz geschaffen worden, die Entwicklung von Filtern und Sotierern im Big Data Mining und Deep Data Mining läuft auf Hochtouren, d.h. z.B. der notorisch renitente Angler wird bald sicher erkannt und entsprechend "behandelt".


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Richtig Nordlichtangler, aber mir gehts nur mal ums Angeln:
Und ich will nicht, dass anglerfeindliche Verbände und Bewirtschafter darauf Zugriff haben, wenn das erst mal installiert ist, oder später nur Karten rausgeben an Leute, welche das freischalten etc..

Wehret den Anfängen..


----------



## fischbär (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Also ich finde das eine gute Idee! Man könnte dann ja auch direkt per GPS die Fangplätze tracken, und damit gegen Angelei in verbotenen Bereichen vorgehen! Wer kein Handy hat bekommt eine Übergangszeit, und danach muss er halt mal 30 Euro investieren sich ein gebrauchtes Smartphone bei Ebay zu kaufen.
Damit hätte man dann auch endlich mal ein ordentliches Werkzeug an der Hand, nachzuweisen, dass die Kormorane wirklich Schaden anrichten etc.
Zudem entfällt der jährliche Papierkrieg. Alles könnte online gemacht werden!
Das so eine App nur beim Angeln benutzt wird sollte ja wohl klar sein! Dass die keine unerlaubten Daten sammelt, lässt sich doch einfach durch Open Source sicherstellen. Jeder Depp hat weniger transparente Datenkraken auf seinem Handy, und hey- wer heutzutage kein Smartphone hat, lebt einfach hinter der Zeit. Es ist das Jahr 2017, nicht 1984!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Selbst aus praktischer Erwägung finde ich son Smartphone beim Angeln unangebracht.
Mir sind dabei schon Kameras, Fernglas, 200 € Messer und ähnlich teure Objekte abgesoffen, oder ganz im Wasser verschwunden!
Ich habe zwar für Notfälle ein günstiges Handy dabei, aber ein Verlust mit ca.20€ Wert ist zu verschmerzen.

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Hallo Mork,
ich habe mir den Text recht intensiv durchgelesen, dazu auch die bisherigen Äußerungen der EAA zum Thema Sea Bass Managment. 

Für mich ergibt sich dabei erstmal folgendes Bild:

Die EAA hat zunächst nach "Managment" für den Seabass gerufen, als es dann soweit war und ein tägliches Baglimit kam hat man das "begrüßt". Die Charterboote in UK fanden das eher so mittel, dass sie plötzlich kaum noch Gäste auf ihren Ausfahrten hatten. 

Nun versucht man diesen millionenschweren Ausfall wieder in den Griff zu kriegen. Man will nun der EU Kommission ein "Monatsfanglimit" verkaufen. Was natürlich nichts anderes heißt, als dass die Gäste auf den Kuttern nicht mehr 3 Fische pro Tag, sondern eben bis zu 15 Fische am Tag fangen dürfen. 

Da man auch bei der EU Komission nicht völlig bescheuert ist, wird man dieses "Manöver" sicherlich durchschauen. Deshalb hat die EAA angeboten, dass die Angler entsprechend Daten zur Verfügung stellen. 

Es wurden dort auch andere Möglichkeiten der Datenübermittlung genannt, wie etwa Festnetz, Mobilfunknetz (SMS) usw. 

Ein besonderer Fokus liegt aber definitiv auf den Möglichkeiten einer APP, das geht aus dem offenen Brief auch ganz klar hervor - man macht das auch dadurch schmackhaft, dass man darauf hinweist dass dadurch weitere Daten gesammelt werden können. 

Versagt hat man hier schon weit im Vorfeld. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die EAA mittelbar Millionen von Anglern vertritt, und am Ende dann exakt überhauptnichts erreicht hat in den Verhandlungen bin ich einfach mehr als skeptisch, wenn ausgerechnet den Behörden, die Angler limitieren möchten, freiwillig alle möglichen Daten angeboten werden. 

Das kann nur schief gehen. 

Je mehr Daten den Behörden zur Verfügung gestellt werden, desto mehr werden sie gegen Angler genutzt. Entweder es wird von ominösen interessensfinanzierten Instituten solange gerechnet, bis rauskommt dass Angler genausoviel fangen wie die komerziellen Fangflotten - oder aber es wird Anglern unterstellt, dass sie nicht alle Fänge melden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

ja guck mal da, der DAFV rührt sich - wie peinlich ist das denn?
;-))))

Lügen - ne, sagen wir besser und richtiger: "schönschreiben" - tun sie auch noch: 
sie schreiben, die EAA hätte *hingewiesen* auf die Möglichkeit elektronischer Erfassung - für mich war der "Offene Brief"* eine Forderung und kein Hinweis*!!

Da haben sie hier wohl mitgelesen und mussten jetzt reagieren, nachdem ich den Artikel auch an Landesverbände geschickt hatte und da wohl Nachfragen kamen...

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/fangerfassung-und-ueberwachung

Wie gesagt:
Einfach nur PEINLICH, so finde ich, dieser DAFV, sein Präsidium und seine Hauptamtlichen - wir müssen sie zum Jagen tragen  ;-))))





PS:
Danke Franz, gut zusammen gefasst ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich finde das eine gute Idee! Man könnte dann ja auch direkt per GPS die Fangplätze tracken, und damit gegen Angelei in verbotenen Bereichen vorgehen!



Basierend auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage?cnjcu


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich finde das eine gute Idee! Man könnte dann ja auch direkt per GPS die Fangplätze tracken, und damit gegen Angelei in verbotenen Bereichen vorgehen! Wer kein Handy hat bekommt eine Übergangszeit, und danach muss er halt mal 30 Euro investieren sich ein gebrauchtes Smartphone bei Ebay zu kaufen.
> Damit hätte man dann auch endlich mal ein ordentliches Werkzeug an der Hand, nachzuweisen, dass die Kormorane wirklich Schaden anrichten etc.
> Zudem entfällt der jährliche Papierkrieg. Alles könnte online gemacht werden!
> Das so eine App nur beim Angeln benutzt wird sollte ja wohl klar sein! Dass die keine unerlaubten Daten sammelt, lässt sich doch einfach durch Open Source sicherstellen. Jeder Depp hat weniger transparente Datenkraken auf seinem Handy, und hey- wer heutzutage kein Smartphone hat, lebt einfach hinter der Zeit. Es ist das Jahr 2017, nicht 1984!


Mir erschliesst sich kein Sinn für was ich ein Smartphone bräuchte ;+
Ich denke viele, wie ich auch, wissen gar nichts anzufangen mit sowas.
Ich lebe deiner Meinung nach hinterm Mond, erklär doch bitte mal für was man die Dinger braucht ?
WhatsApp, Surfen mit der Lupe, Filmeschauen, etc. ?

Telefonieren ? Okay, das kann ich mit meinem Notfallhandy. 
Navy ? Da hab ich ein Navi wenn ich zweimal im Jahr eins brauch.
Alles andere habe ich noch nicht vermisst.
Und nur zum Angeln sollte ich mir so ein Ding holen, weil irgendjemand sein Geld damit verdient sich so ne APP auszudenken ?
Alles andere juckt mich und wahrscheinlich viele andere nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... der DAFV rührt sich - wie peinlich ist das denn? ...


Da schreibt der GF des DAFV, 
der gleichzeitig im Präsidium der EAA sitzt, 
dass man die Forderung der EAA ablehnt!
|muahah:
Und für so ein Kasperltheater zahlen wir Zwangsbeiträge an beide Organisationen!
#q#q#q

Es ist nicht in Worte zu fassen, was das für ******* sind.
_(diesmal zensier ich mich gleich selbst, Thomas)_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Danke Franz, gut zusammen gefasst ...


Dem schließ ich mich an.
Vielleicht schnallt der eine oder andere Handyjunkie das nun doch noch.





fischbär schrieb:


> ... und danach muss er halt mal 30 Euro investieren sich ein gebrauchtes Smartphone bei Ebay zu kaufen.
> ... wer heutzutage kein Smartphone hat, lebt einfach hinter der Zeit. Es ist das Jahr 2017, nicht 1984!


Wenn ich das kommentieren würde,
müsste Thomas wirklich hinlangen.
#q


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Hallo Damyl,

sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, gehe ich eben zum Angeln und nicht um mit so einem Ding rumzuspielen. Ich habe auch grundsätzlich kein Handy dabei, als die so langsam aufkamen habe ich schon 40 Jahre ohne Handy gefischt und kam auch klar. Einzige Ausnahme ist an meinem Geburtstag; aber nur, weil sich der mit dem Tag deckt an dem bei uns die Forellen wieder frei sind und ich meine Gratulanten nicht durch Unerreichbarkeit  verstören will.
Das hat nichts mit "hinter der Zeit leben" zu tun, man muss nur nicht jeden Blödsinn mitmachen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich finde das eine gute Idee! Man könnte dann ja auch direkt per GPS die Fangplätze tracken, und damit gegen Angelei in verbotenen Bereichen vorgehen!



Basierend auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage?

Mal ganz davon ab..wer sollte denn da den BigBrother mimen ?

APPsoluter Unfug




fischbär schrieb:


> Alles könnte online gemacht werden!



Eben genau darum..ich will nämlich nicht ALLES mitmachen,erst recht nicht online.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Wetten, die hatten im DAFV keine Ahnung, was die EAA da macht. |rolleyes

Warum der Spahn da im Präsidium nix mitkriegt, 
wird ein Rätsel bleiben; 
genauso aus welchem Grund der überhaupt irgendwo ein Gehalt bekommt.

*Aber wie angepisst müssen die wohl sein,
es aus dem Anglerboard zu erfahren!*
:m :q:q:q :m

_(Ich grüße auf diesem Weg mal die Christel,
die mit Post wohl gar nix am Hut hat)_


----------



## fischbär (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Basierend auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage?
> 
> Mal ganz davon ab..wer sollte denn da den BigBrother mimen ?
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe die Besorgnis, aber an sich ist das doch quatsch.
Der Prozentsatz von Leuten die beim angeln kein Smartphone dabei haben ist minimal. Bei Fangbildern meckert doch auch keiner.
Und Rechtsgrundlagen für GPS Tracking kann man schaffen. Wer es nicht mag, geht eben nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wer es nicht mag, geht eben nicht mehr angeln.


Ich schlage vor, Verstand & Charakter zur Pflicht für's Angeln zu machen.
Wer von beidem zu wenig hat, geht eben nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Wenn es günstiger wäre, würde ich auf jeden Fall darauf zurückgreifen. 
Mittlerweile hat jeder ein Smartphone und derjenige der das eben nicht will, bei den soll alles beim Alten bleiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und Rechtsgrundlagen für GPS Tracking kann man schaffen.



Nein, kann man nicht. Das nennt sich informationelle Selbstbestimmung und steht im deutschen Grundgesetz: https://www.grundrechteschutz.de/gg/recht-auf-informationelle-selbstbestimmung-272

Ich als Chef darf nicht mal über das firmeneigene Handy ermitteln, wo sich meine Mitarbeiter während der Arbeitszeit aufhalten.



fischbär schrieb:


> Wer es nicht mag, geht eben nicht mehr angeln.



Bei solchen Sprüchen halt ich's mit der Metzgerei Boggnsagg: Wou issn is Hirn?! Da, wo es hingehört. Däss glaabi net!


----------



## Ladi74 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



> Naturliebhaber              *AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*
> Ich als Chef darf nicht mal über das firmeneigene Handy ermitteln, wo sich meine Mitarbeiter während der Arbeitszeit aufhalten.


Der war gut!!!

Bei uns sind in der Firma alle KfZ GPS überwacht. Da gehe ich ja noch mit!

Jetzt soll jeder Außendienstler einen GPS-Tracker, ala Notfallknopf bekommen, welches wir am Körper tragen müssen. D.h. das Gerät wird durch plötzliche Beschleunigung (z.B. Sturz)aktiviert. Ansonsten sendet das Gerät ein kontinuierliches Signal.

Eine Notfall-App hatte unser Chef abgelehnt!

Da wir z.T. alleine und in unübersichtlichem Gelände arbeiten, wird die GPS-Überwachung mit Arbeitsschutz gerechtfertigt!?

Der letzte Satz trifft auch auf Angler zu....

Zumindest sind die MA unserer Firma an ihrer SEK-Weste erkennbar|rolleyes.
Schreibmaterial, 2Handys(dienst+privat), Hand-GPS; "Notfallsensor", Tablett, PSA, Zigaretten usw... wollen ja untergebracht werden.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich finde das eine gute Idee! Man könnte dann ja auch direkt per GPS die Fangplätze tracken, und damit gegen Angelei in verbotenen Bereichen vorgehen! Wer kein Handy hat bekommt eine Übergangszeit, und danach muss er halt mal 30 Euro investieren sich ein gebrauchtes Smartphone bei Ebay zu kaufen.
> Damit hätte man dann auch endlich mal ein ordentliches Werkzeug an der Hand, nachzuweisen, dass die Kormorane wirklich Schaden anrichten etc.
> Zudem entfällt der jährliche Papierkrieg. Alles könnte online gemacht werden!
> Das so eine App nur beim Angeln benutzt wird sollte ja wohl klar sein! Dass die keine unerlaubten Daten sammelt, lässt sich doch einfach durch Open Source sicherstellen. Jeder Depp hat weniger transparente Datenkraken auf seinem Handy, und hey- wer heutzutage kein Smartphone hat, lebt einfach hinter der Zeit. Es ist das Jahr 2017, nicht 1984!


|good:

Dachte ich erst mal.
Aber dann hab ich realisiert, daß das gar kein Sarkasmus war... |bigeyes


Das schlimme ist, daß es leider inzwischen genügend Leute gibt, die sich den berühmten Chip schon freiwillig implantieren lassen:
Hab schon vorJahren einen Bericht darüber gelesen, daß man i Discos/Clubs damit seine Getränkte abrechnen konnte und das Program wirklich gut angekommen ist.
Ist ja sooo praktisch!


Klar ist es.
Aber man gibt jede Kontrolle ab.
Und weiß nicht, im welche Hände...
Wie naiv ist die mir nachfolgende Generation eigentlich???
(Das war eine rhetorische Frage!)



Trotzdem:
Die Möglichkeit, seine Karten per App zu kaufen zu oder Fangmeldungen per Smartphon abgeben zu können ist natürlich eine feine Sache!
Und ja, das ist heute einfach Stand der Zeit und als Option eine feine Sache.

Nur wenn es verpflichtend wird, hört für mich jeder Spaß auf.

Ich hab mir schon vor Jahren angewöhnt, mein Handy beim Angeln (oft) im Auto zu lassen.
:mDa will ich nämlich meine Ruhe haben...

(Ursächlich dafür war übrigens, daß meine damalige, recht frische, Freundin rumgezickt hat, weil ich, ihrer Meinung nach, nicht schnell genug auf eine SMS geantwortet hatte.
Darauf hab ich eine klare Linie gezogen und bin damit, obwohl mich erst alle für wahnsinnig erklärt haben, seeehr gut gefahren.
Nur so als kleiner Tip am Rande...)

Das Problem ist leider, wenn sich das ganze erst mal eingebürgert hat, weil es ja wirklich viele Vorteile hat (Schatz, ich bin vom Ruttenfischen vollkommen durchgefroren, setz schon mal den Glühwein auf...) kommen die unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen...

Das wird bei der Angelapp nicht anders:
Der Blockwart jubelt innerlich, über die ganzen Möglichkeiten,  per Salamitaktik die Freiheiten Stück für Stück zu beschneiden.
Raus kommt der perfekt überwachte Angler, der jeden Fisch sofort meldet, nachdem er vorher Bewiesfotos seiner gesetzeskonformen Montage mit seinem exakten Standort übermittelt hat, um überhaupt auswerfen zu dürfen.
Freiwillig natürlich.
:mEr muss ja nicht angeln gehen...

Wenn der Akku mal leer ist, ist halt Feierabend.
Hätte man ja nur vorher laden müssen.
Außerdem: Wer keine Powerbank hat, lebt ja eh hinterm Mond!


Und was soll so schlimm daran sein, wenn man jederzeit den Beweis liefert, sich an alle Regeln zu halten?!?
#c

|kopfkrat

|licht 
Mir wird eines der höchsten Rechte genommen, das unsere modernen Rechtssysteme kennen:
:mDie Unschuldsvermutung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Nur zur ersten Info (bin da dran, noch nicht gesichert, hab die aber auch angeschrieben)..
Bisheriger ungesicherter (nur einfach, nicht doppelt verifiziert) Stand: 
Ministerium (BMEL) findet das klasse, um Dorschbaglimit oder Angelverbote AWZ zu kontrollieren und denkt meines Wissens über Einführung nach, da der Vorschlag ja von Anglern selber komme (über EAA)..
Wohl noch nicht 2017, weil das so schnell nicht gehe..
Nachfolgend aber wohl schon..

Dazu:


Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> |licht
> Mir wird eines der höchsten Rechte genommen, das unsere modernen Rechtssysteme kennen:
> :mDie Unschuldsvermutung!


Folgendes:

Nicht nur das!

Egal welche Daten Angler freiwillig preisgegeben haben in den letzten 3  Jahrzehnten, egal ob gegenüber Bewirtschaftern, Behörden oder Wissenschaft:
*In welchem Fall wurde auch nur EINMAL etwas weniger reguliert oder beschränkt beim Angeln, wenn Angler (freiwillig oder gezwungen) Daten rausgegeben haben??*

Ich habe 3 Jahrzehnte lang immer nur Verschärfungen und mehr Einschränkungen und Regeln mitbekommen..

Und nicht zu vergessen, Franz hat das sehr gut zusammen gefasst, es geht ja nicht nur um die Sache an sich, sondern wie hier Verbände wieder versagt bzw. GEGEN Anglerinteressen gehandelt haben (EAA, sowie DAFV (der jetzt erst reagierte, obwohl das in de EAA schon monatelang im Gespräch war), der das nicht verhinderte):


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Mork,
> ich habe mir den Text recht intensiv durchgelesen, dazu auch die bisherigen Äußerungen der EAA zum Thema Sea Bass Managment.
> 
> Für mich ergibt sich dabei erstmal folgendes Bild:
> ...



SO IST DAS!


Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Aber man gibt jede Kontrolle ab.
> Und weiß nicht, im welche Hände...
> Wie naiv ist die mir nachfolgende Generation eigentlich???
> (Das war eine rhetorische Frage!)


#6#6#6


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Besorgnis, aber an sich ist das doch quatsch.
> Der Prozentsatz von Leuten die beim angeln kein Smartphone dabei haben ist minimal. Bei Fangbildern meckert doch auch keiner.
> Und Rechtsgrundlagen für GPS Tracking kann man schaffen. Wer es nicht mag, geht eben nicht mehr angeln.



Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus.
Wer sich freiwillig so eine elektronische Fußfessel anschaft, keinen Wert auf Privatsphäre legt und kein Interesse an Datenschutz hat - bitteschön. Ich bin allerdings nicht dazu bereit.
Klar kann man die Rechtsgrundlagen fürs GPS-Tracking schaffen ... ganauso wie man Rechtsgrundlagen fürs Waterboarding schaffen könnte ... Allein der Sinn und Nutzen fehlt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



daci7 schrieb:


> Allein der Sinn und Nutzen fehlt ...


Nicht nur Sinn und Nutzen fehlt:
*Es ist gefährlich!*

Und im Grunde Angler- wie Bürgerfeindlich!

Sorry, da muss ich mich nochmal wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur ersten Info (bin da dran, noch nicht gesichert, hab die aber auch angeschrieben)..
> Bisheriger ungesicherter (nur einfach, nicht doppelt verifiziert) Stand:
> Ministerium (BMEL) findet das klasse, um Dorschbaglimit oder Angelverbote AWZ zu kontrollieren und denkt meines Wissens über Einführung nach, da der Vorschlag ja von Anglern selber komme (über EAA)..
> Wohl noch nicht 2017, weil das so schnell nicht gehe..
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur Sinn und Nutzen fehlt:
> *Es ist gefährlich!*
> 
> Und im Grunde Angler- wie Bürgerfeindlich!



Eben..da haben EEA wie auch DAFV, anscheinend "Demokratie" ala
Jean-Claude Juncker abgekupfert

 "[edit by Admin: Du weisst es doch - kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammenfassen ist erlaubt - Danke)."

 - in Die Brüsseler Republik, Der Spiegel, 27. Dezember 1999.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Man möchte nutzen, was andere schon längst machen.
Das relativiert nix, aber zeigt auf, wie durchsichtig und manipulierbar der "Bürger" bereits geworden ist.
Und das ist auch Ziel der technischen Entwickler von SocialMediaAppGedöns, denn hinter denen steht eine mächtige und geldgierige Lobby.
Dass sich aber die EAA solcher "Technischen Hilfsmittel" bedienen will/möchte ist, mit Verlaub, das Allerletzte.


----------



## raubangler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

"We are in contact with developers in UK, France and the  Netherlands and they tell us they can have a system for bass up running  in April next year....."

Die müssten erst einmal eine EU-weite Ausschreibung für die Softwareerstellung durchführen.
Das dauert.....

Und die Daten müssen eindeutig einer bestimmten Person zugeordnet werden können.
Somit Registrierung beim Amt oder ähnliches.
Sonst könnte man beliebig viele Fake-Accounts erstellen und die Schergen mit Fangmeldungen zuscheixxen.
Für die Registrierung müssten erst einmal die Prozesse in den Behörden implementiert werden.

In Summe: Wird nix.


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Wenn ein Verein wie Karlsruhe  5000 Angelkarten ausgibt und die am Jahresende auswerten muss, Gewässer Fischart Größen Begehungstage für 20 Fischarten pro Gewässer und das für 20 oder mehr Gewässer, da wäre so eine App mit sofortiger Eingabe ein Segen. Allerdings nicht für den der bisher für die manuelle Auswertung eventuell Geld bekommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Ich finde das Klasse !

Man darf nie vergessen, dass diejenigen, die sich sowas ausdenken, von Anglern gewählt wurden, direkt oder indirekt. Und das nicht erst seit gestern, sondern schon seit Jahrzehnten. Und eine Masse Mensch, die zu dämlich ist Ihren "Vertretern" die Schranken aufzuweisen, die sich fast jährlich neue Beschränkungen, Regeln und Verbote auferlegen lässt, und bei der nächsten Wahl wieder die Hand hebt, die muss kontrolliert werden. 

Sowas, wie der ganze Mist den Verbandler seit Jahrzehnten verursachen, ist in erster Linie nicht den Agigatoren selbst anzulasten, sondern denjenigen, die sie dazu per Stimmabgabe ermächtigt haben.

Ein dummes Volk eben, und das gehört nunmal überwacht.


----------



## Amigo-X (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Sind wir Angler wirklich so Ohnmächtig ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Ja, weil die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer die Anglerfeinde in ihren Landesverbänden und im DAFV immer wieder nicht nur wählen und damit bestätigen, sondern auch noch bezahlen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Vielleicht wollen die das ja so und wählen deshalb diese Vorstände und Verbandsvertreter?  Die Türken wollen auch nicht alle Erdogan und die Amerikaner nicht alle Trump, haben sie aber trotzdem weil es genug Wähler dafür gab. 
Das ist halt Demokratie und muss uns nicht jeden Tag gefallen.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Nun ich gehöre keinem Verein an, gehöre somit keinem verband an. Bin nach dem gelesenen auch froh darum, den sonst erhielten die auch noch Geld von mir.

Kann niemanden wählen.
Aber diese Entscheidungen betreffen auch mich.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Du könntest in einem Verein sein und dort mitgestalten und in einem Verband mitarbeiten und den anglerfreundlich gestalten. In die Ecke stellen und sagen, ohne mich ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Die EAA hat jedenfalls nicht gutes im Sinn. 

Wir haben seit ca.5 Jahren ein absolutes Aalangelverbot. 
Es gibt in England 30 mal mehr Aale als in Deutschland.
Dafür werden mehr Aale als Satzaale nach Deutschland verkauft und Glasaale nach China und Japan.

Seit letztem Jahr duerfen wir nur noch 1 Wolfsbarsch am Tage angeln. Und das nur zu bestimmten Zeiten.

die Schonzeiten sind ausserhalb der Laichzeiten.

Besser waere eine erhebliche Anhebung vom Mindestmass. Zur Zeit 35 cm. Ich nehmen nicht unter 55 cm mit. Im Supermarkt findest 25 cm Fische!

Am besten sollten alle aus Verbaenden austreten und neue Gruenden und Politiker einstellen, die sich einsetzen fuer uns. Sollten diese unsere Interessen nicht vertreten dann werden diese gefeuert.

Ich bin bereit im Jahr 50 Euro im pott zu schmeissen um soeinen Politiker einzustellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit im Jahr 50 Euro im pott zu schmeissen um soeinen Politiker einzustellen


Politiker muss ich eh schon von meinen Steuern bezahlen, da geb ich keinen Cent mehr.....


Für eine gute Organisation, die sich klar für Angler und Angeln einsetzt (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649 ) und nicht so ne Trümmertruppen wie EAA, DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände würde ich auch locker nen 50er (€) legen pro Jahr..

Für DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände wär mir aber auch jeder Cent zu viel...


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Habe immer gedacht England sei für Angler das gelobte Land
Nach dem Bericht oben scheint da auch nicht alles Gold zu sein was glänzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

ne, passt schon grundsätzlich da (zigmal) besser als bei uns...

Wird sich wahrscheinlich mit Brexit eh wieder ändern, Wolfsbarschbeschränkung war der Vorläufer vom Baglimit Dorsch, kam nicht von England selber, sondern von der EU, gilt aber in England auch (noch, bis Brexit)....


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Können wir das nicht auch machen?
Ein gerix oder deuxix


|laola:|jump:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

obs dann nicht noch schlimmer kommt, wenn Niederländer, Belgier, Italiener, Polen, Tschechen, Franzosen, Dänen etc. nach deutschem Austritt die bürokrateutonischen Anglerverhinderungsverbände im DAFV und ihre grünen Kumpels nicht mehr einigermaßen einbremsen können????

Da würd ich aber eher drauf wetten, als dass uns in D das anglerisch was bringen würde, wenn die Deutschen mit ihrer fehlgeleiteten Schützermanie alleine entscheiden dürften....
:g:g:g:g

Aber davon ab mal wieder retour zum Thema .....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Das einzige gute in England ist man braucht keinen schein fuers Salzwasser und ich habe noch nie gehoert das es Kontrollen am Meer gibt.

Wuerde mich allerdings freuen das Kontrollen besonders bei den Asiaten und Polnischen Anglern durchgefuehrt wird.was bei den am Haken kommt, geht in den Topf. Bei Franzosen ist es nicht anders. Kenne viele Engländer die alles zuruecksetzen.  Zur Zeit ist der Trend selbst auf kleine Arten zu angeln und zuruecksetzen.
Wir haben bis zu 100 Arten zu angeln im Meer.in den meister Gebieten Tummel sich 30-40 verschiedene Arten rum.

GIBT immer eine Fischart die man nachgehen kann.

Dieses Jahr will ich mein Steinbutt record schlagen.

Wir duerfen noch mit lebendigen Koederfisch angeln.
In Deutschland muss ich immer mit 6/0 angeln und davor einen kleinen 10 haken mit einem stueck wurm dran. Dann bekommst die luetten am Haken und ich bin dann immer zu langsam diese in Zeit abzuhaengen bevor ein groesser Dorsch den luetten schluckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

*Aktualisierung 09.03. 2017*

Interessant dazu zum einen natürlich die Stellungnahme der Regierung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324289

Zum anderen auch interessant, was dazu die bekannte EU-Abgeordnete der SPD, Frau Rodust (bekannt als Mitverantwortliche für Baglimit und Angelverbote:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914) *nun aktuell auf Ihrem Facebookprofil dazu schreibt:*
https://www.facebook.com/ulrike.rodust/videos/585558954982147/

Man scheint sich in Europa wohl schon ziemlich sicher zu sein - auch der Europäische Anglerverband (EAA) als auch der Europaverband der Angelgerätehersteller (EFTTA) und die Bootindustrie wären sich laut Rodust einig, dass mehr und bessere Daten zur Freizeitfischerei erhoben werden müssten:
Also letztlich zur Anglerüberwachung.

Was dazu der DAFV meint, der dies ja angeblich laut seiner Seite ablehnt (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/fangerfassung-und-ueberwachung) oder ob das die Helden im DAFV überhaupt schon mit bekommen haben, ist unbekannt.

Etwas veröffentlicht zu der neuen Meldung von Frau Rodust haben sie jedenfalls nicht  bisher.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## keilerkopf (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Moin, moin,
vielleicht ist mein Englisch etwas arg eingerostet. 

"We agree with the sceptics that an insufficient control scheme could mean the monthly bag limit of ten fish as proposed (we would have liked 15 by the way) in reality could work not as a monthly but a daily limit as cheating would be difficult to prove.

● Therefore, we have suggested, that:

1) - The daily bag limit and the monthly bag limit should co-exist.

2) - Those anglers who for whatever reason would like to fish a monthly limit instead of a daily one would have to sign up to a scheme to register their catches. We have suggested either/or:  
"

Mein Verständnis:
Es gibt aktuell ein Tageslimit für den Fang.
==> Finden Verbände und Angler doof

Man sucht nach Möglichkeiten eines monatlichen Fanglimits
==> Das ist eine Methode zum Nachweis der Einhaltung der Regeln


Klingt für mich im ersten Moment plausibel. Gestattet bspw. Menschen, die nicht so ot am Wasser sind, dass sie gute Tage ausnutzen können. Kontrolle des Fangs am fangenden Menschen wird monatsweise vermutlich schwierig. Also kann das genutzt werden zur Regelüberwachung. Ggf. ist auch eine papiergebundene Form ergänzend möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Einfach hier durchlesen den Thread, wurde alles diskutiert, um was es wirklich geht, dass der DAFV anbgeblich dagegen wäre, die Stellungnahme der Bundesregierung an uns, alles nachlesbar auch auf deutsch.

Franz hat das ganz gut zusammen gefasst:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Mork,
> ich habe mir den Text recht intensiv durchgelesen, dazu auch die bisherigen Äußerungen der EAA zum Thema Sea Bass Managment.
> 
> Für mich ergibt sich dabei erstmal folgendes Bild:
> ...


----------



## keilerkopf (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Hi Thomas,
habe ja nichts anderes geschrieben als das, was da steht.
Wie und warum das tägliche Limit da ist, ist leider Vegangenheit. Die Frage ist, wie das korrigiert werden kann.

Ob das wie hier beschrieben "nur schief gehen" kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Wäre es denn schlechter als jetzt?
Sehe in erster Linie die Chancen:
- ggf. weniger Fisch als laut zweifelhafter Hochrechnungen durch Angler entnommen ==> Anpassung der Fangbeschränkung
- klareres Bild für Bestandsmanagement ==> Anpassung der Fangbeschränkung
- Chance für den Tourismus, da die Urlaubsangler wieder anders dabei wären

Die Anglerverbandsarbeit ist allgemein alles andere als gut. 
Trotzdem: Das sind alles zumeist über demokratische verfahren gewählte Leute, die unsere Interessen vertreten. Am Ende hat die Anglerschaft dort auch die Vertreter, die sie verdient, bzw. sich selbst verdient hat (leider).


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Alles an Daten das an Anglerfeinde geht wie Institute, EU, Regierungen, Verbände ist per se schlecht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles an Daten das an Anglerfeinde geht wie Institute, EU, Regierungen, Verbände ist per se schlecht.



So sehe ich das auch! Alle unsere Feinde kommen an Daten. Was ist mit Datenschutz? 

Kann sich da jeder Ökoterrorist anmelden und Daten hochladen, obwohl er nicht angeln war? 

Werden GPS Daten genutzt und fängige Plätze dann Angelverbotszonen- was ja durch die App dann freundlicher Weise gleich angezeigt wird. Bist Du also am angeln und erfasst den dritten Dorsch des Tages ein, kommt ein Popup Fenster "Ab sofort ist in dieser Zone Angeln verboten"... |supergri

Wer stellt mir die technischen Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung?

Herr, beschütze mich vor Verbänden, geistigen Nichtschwmmern und Politikern!


----------



## Franky (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

Hmm... Ich bin mir da nicht 100% sicher, aber ich meine davon gelesen zu haben, dass man auf Smartphones mit sogenannten "Root-Rechten" für den Besitzer allerlei Zeugs aufspielen können soll. Unter anderem soll es da einen "GPS-Faker" geben, der eine Position nach Wahl - also zum Beispiel 52° 31'25.0" N, 13° 23'07.6" E - vorgibt, die vorn und hinten entsprechende Auswertungen ad absurdum führen kann. Und ich bin sicher, dass man damit auch noch ganz andere Daten übermitteln können kann...


----------



## Jose (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*

regt euch doch nicht über den gebrochenen datenschutz auf: genießt die zeit bis angeln komplett verboten ist.

schreib ich schon seit jahren, dass wir in anglerischer endzeit leben - und naja: die zeichen mehren sich:
Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder
Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei

ich hatte auf etwa zwanzig jahre geschätzt und war somit auch altersweise gar nicht so aufgeregt.

jetzt möchte ich mein menetekel aber anpassen: es wird keine 20 jahre dauern - und den DAVF gibts noch in 500+ jahren, klar spendenfinanziert als ländergruppe von petra


----------



## elmoo3 (9. März 2017)

*AW: EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor*



Franky schrieb:


> Unter anderem soll es da einen "GPS-Faker" geben, der eine Position nach Wahl - also zum Beispiel 52° 31'25.0" N, 13° 23'07.6" E - vorgibt, die vorn und hinten entsprechende Auswertungen ad absurdum führen kann.



Das ist garkein Problem. Man kann auch ohne weiteres jedes Handy über den PC fernsteuern und dann eine GPS-Location seiner Wahl angeben. Das benutzen zum Beispiel viele Kids um seltene Pokemons in Pokemon GO zu fangen die es zum Beispiel in ihrem Land nicht gibt. Wäre schon interessant wenn der Kontrolleur sich dann auf den Weg macht um einen zu kontrollieren und dann irgendwo in der Pampa keinen Menschen antrifft und sich der vermeintliche Angler nun weder in Realität noch in der Kontrolleurs-App aufzufinden ist. 10 Minuten später wird dieser dann im Hafen von New York angezeigt und wieder 10 Min später vllt in der Sahara. "Catch me if you can" sag ich nur |supergri


----------

